# Stall guards and doors



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't understand why you need one.

My horse has a fully barred stall except a window on his door. If I am in there with him, I leave the door open enough that I can slip out sideways but he can't leave without expending enough effort to open the door more, that I have plenty of time to stop him. If I am walking away from his stall but going to return shortly, I just slide it closed except for an inch or two so it doesn't latch.

If I have a ton of stuff to be carrying in and out and my arms are full I throw hay in first.... he isn't going to leave food to go for a walk!


----------

